# German grain mill



## res (29/3/15)

In my search for mills I thought it was odd there weren't any German ones, what with the Germans being fiercely proud beer makers and known for good engineering.
After much searching I found this interesting design. It has rollers 2.75 inches in diameter but only 2 inches wide. Been reading about the benefits of large diameter rollers for husk integrity, looks interesting. 
Despite the small width they say it will do 3 kg a minute. 
It's hard to find useful English sites with information, this one translates ok...

http://hopsnmalt.com/?product=mattmill-malt-mill-compact-comfort

What do you reckon?


----------



## MitchD (29/3/15)

Looks good but what currency is that? Rubles?


----------



## Mardoo (29/3/15)

South African Rand


----------



## MitchD (29/3/15)

Dam if only. The rouble is $82 the rand is $396


----------



## res (29/3/15)

MitchD said:


> Looks good but what currency is that? Rubles?


I think that site is in south African rand or something! ??

It's on the Germans sites for about $230 australian. No idea if they will ship here however.


----------



## res (29/3/15)

You can find it by searching matt mill compact. 
Should email them to see if they ship here.
The u.s vs au dollar is a pain atm.


----------



## Feldon (29/3/15)

The maker's homepage seems to be here: http://www.mattmill.de/willkommen.html (in German)


----------



## res (29/3/15)

Feldon said:


> The maker's homepage seems to be here: http://www.mattmill.de/willkommen.html (in German)


Yeah cheers I found that one, there is a more useful one from one of there retailers but I can't find it on my phone just now. 
Looks like ss rollers, maybe geared? 
If they reply to my email I'll see about an English spec sheet.


----------



## Mardoo (14/1/16)

You ever go on this?


----------



## res (16/1/16)

I went with a monster in the end.
Last time I checked there was a distributor setting up shop here but I don't have a site.


----------



## Mardoo (16/1/16)

Cheers! This is the Australian distributor for anyone interested. I'll be in the market for a new mill before too long, but I'm not sure I'll be ready to spend this much. Looks like a hell of a mill though! 6kg total weight!

Here's the manufacturer website again for anyone who wants it. Run it through Google translate, it's not too bad.

EDIT: FWIW it gets good reviews on the German homebrew forums. Seems a few small professional breweries use it, and the guys at Weihenstephaner were impressed with it compared to other homebrew mills.


----------



## Jack of all biers (13/2/16)

Here is the German distributors website which has all the details in English (copy & pasted below). http://www.hobbybrau...attMill-Kompakt (website in english so have a look, but they only deliver within Germany or Austria. They do have distributors in other parts of the world like Braufox in Aus)
Their description of the Matt Mill is;

handy and inexpensive, proven MattMill quality
hardened and sharpness (fräsgerändelte) compact rolls
Ø70mm, 50mm long
unique in the world: "spelzenschonende" texture
hand made in Germany with German quality components exclusively
permanently reliable collection without synchronization
infinitely adjustable 0 to approx. 2 mm by eccentrics
massive, closed casing made of aluminum and stainless steel: safe, no experiments, no dust
durable and maintenance-free
diverse, easy montage options e. g. clamped on a table edge
many opportunities for individual hopper, large-volume hopper can be reordered
Service of the machine "Bauermeister" within a few days with shipping service
Drive also available with optional crank or as standard 6 mm hexagonal bit
Versatile and inexpensive hopper options: from the PET beverage bottle to large volume funnel.

Power: up to 3 kg best grist per minute, with crank about 1-2kg/min (depending on fitness) (approx. 11gr./revolutions)
Their description of their mill rollers being _"spelzenschonende" texture_ translates to "gently de-husking" texture. "fräsgerändelte" roughly translates to "saw toothed surface" (literal translation "mill-cut edged or milled edge"). They are refering to the cog-like teeth on the rollers (I'm thinking they are similar to the fluted mashmaster mills, but smaller/finer) click on picture below to see cog-like-teeth of the mill rollers.


Questions: 

Does anyone have a Matt Mill and are able to share their experience? (milling issues, issues with parts or service, grain crush, lauter performance of crush etc)
Mardoo, do you have a link to the German forums that you've referred to. I can't find much in the way of experience with using them in the english sphere.


----------



## alexbrand (15/2/16)

Meanwhile, this mill comes in different versions (generations). It's constructed and produced by home brewer and construction engineer Matthias Hoßfeld

He has chosen hobbybrauerversand.de as his only seller.

Many germany brewing mates have one of his mills and I never ever heard anything negative about these heavy duty mills.

Best

Alex


----------



## Mardoo (15/2/16)

Yep, the one referenced in this thread is the MattMill Kompakt.

In terms of the German forums I looked at, I found all of them through doing searches on the terms Google Translate couldn't translate, which it turns out were mostly MattMill related. I won't have time for a few days to track them down again, but will endeavour to do so sometime this week. All of my reading was done through Google Translate. Should have stuck with German, but the girls in the French class were much cuter to me at the time


----------



## Jack of all biers (15/2/16)

Cheers mardoo. I was too lazy to search through a million google results, but thought you may follow those forums. I too am away most of the week so will check up google on my return.


----------



## Jack of all biers (28/2/16)

Ok, I'm back and have scoured Google for the German forums/threads discussing the Matt Mill Kompact.

If you can read German, this is a good thread from the Matt Mill Kompact birth (2012) on with a few teething issues identified on the way to which the manufacturer made improvements (Manufacturer answers questions on the thread)
http://hobbybrauer.de/modules.php?name=eBoard&file=viewthread&fid=5&tid=15084&page=4&orderdate=ASC

This thread compares the Matt Mill Kompact with the newer (circa 2014) Matt Mill Kompact Komfort (again in German, but there are pics of it in action). Essentially the difference is in an upgraded outer casing that looks prettier, but not better at milling as the internals are the same. They do a test of the Komfort with three different drills, testing which could get through the fastest (don't know why they thought it would be a good idea to shred the grains as the test, but that's what they did). It continues with a discussion about using too high revolutions causing husk shredding and flour problems. The maker comments that the max revolutions should be no more than 300rpm for the Kompact mills.
http://hobbybrauer.de/modules.php?name=eBoard&file=viewthread&tid=23016

And here is a You-Tube video of it working away (and by the looks of it not in over speed like the above test) and the grist looks good to me.


----------



## Jack of all biers (28/2/16)

Ok, I found out the real difference between the Kompakt and the Kompakt Komfort. http://hobbybrauer.de/modules.php?name=eBoard&file=viewthread&tid=22774 I was wondering why when the difference in price was 23 Euros the only difference described was in the name.

Essentially the Komfort had proper bearings added to assist in reducing the roll resistance of the mill rollers (especially for the passive roller). Apparently with less roll resistance it reduces potential tearing of the husks when milling.


----------



## Jack of all biers (25/10/16)

So I bit the bullet and ordered a Matt Mill Kompakt Komfort (with proper bearings). I am having it sent to an address in Germany and will pick it up when I am there for Christmas. By buying it in Germany I have saved $100 on the Australian distributors price for the lower model (basic Kompakt model without bearings). I will share the results when I bring it back in January.


----------



## malt junkie (25/10/16)

Jack of all biers said:


> So I bit the bullet and ordered a Matt Mill Kompakt Komfort (with proper bearings). I am having it sent to an address in Germany and will pick it up when I am there for Christmas. By buying it in Germany I have saved $100 on the Australian distributors price for the lower model (basic Kompakt model without bearings). I will share the results when I bring it back in January.


yeah but after you've tested it, and told us all just how ******* awesome it is, you and all your family are planning to again return to Germany with empty suit case and a list of orders..... right?


----------



## BKBrews (26/10/16)

Do they ship to the UK?


----------



## Mardoo (26/10/16)

The research I initially did on getting one of these says these are relatively simple to get within the EU...so you better hurry


----------



## Jack of all biers (27/10/16)

malt junkie said:


> yeah but after you've tested it, and told us all just how ******* awesome it is, you and all your family are planning to again return to Germany with empty suit case and a list of orders..... right?


I was waiting for a reply like this to be posted. :lol:  Well..... given the right incentives anything is possible..... But if I can purchase the top of the line model with crank handle plus delivery for AUS $100 less than the Aus distributor is selling the base model without hand crank or delivery then maybe a bulk import might be the way to go. However the manufacturer seems to have only select sellers for certain regions, so I think they wouldn't do it as it would breach some contract they have with Braufox here in Aus.



BKBrews said:


> Do they ship to the UK?


Yes they do from this distributor for the UK and some other countries (also based in Germany) www.kraushaar-exports.de and they have the English (and French) versions of the manual for the Mill too. But from looking at their website you have to email them as opposed to directly ordering from the website [email protected]

For those in other countries (Europe, South Africa, Australia) the distributors world wide can be found on the manufacturers website here www.mattmill.de/vertrieb/


----------



## Jack of all biers (19/12/16)

So for those that are interested, I have my Mattmill Kompakt Komfort. I can't yet give a run down on how it operates as I am still in Germany and no one around here bothers to make their own beer, so no grains to test (given beer is so cheap here it's no wonder). It weighs a tonne and two words come to mind. Solid and over-engineered. I like over-engineered so am very pleased with it. I reckon my grandchildrens, grandchildren will still be crushing grain with this Baby.

I'll let the pictures speak for themselves, but the ones with my hand, thumb and the beer coaster are with them held right up against the mill to show size comparison.




Hand crank bought as an extra as I thought I may want to Hand crush the grains rather than use a drill



with drill attachment and spare hex piece included.







The Komfort model is with ball bearing bearings for less roll resistence



Coaster held up against the bottom. note the black rubber on the base plate for grip to bench surface.



This photo is just to show the solid build of the mill


----------



## peteru (19/12/16)

There goes half of your baggage allowance.


----------



## Mardoo (19/12/16)

Freakin' lovely. What price did it come in at over there?


----------



## Jack of all biers (19/12/16)

Yeah, with the crank handle, the weight comes in at 5.6 Kg. Good that I pack light!

It cost me €189 for the mill, €15.50 for the crank handle and €6 for delivery. As I was too impatient to wait until I got here, I ordered and paid for it in Australia via Paypal, which converted to about $310 AUD (and then the bank slugged me another few $ for a foreign transaction fee, so we'll call it $320). Had I waited until I got here to order it and pay for it with Money I transferred here at a better rate I could have got it for $303 AUD. Given the next mill version down (same unit but without the ball bearing bearings) without the crank handle costs $399 AUD plus $45.50 shipping from Braufox in WA to SA, I reckon I've done well enough. Hopefully the husks stay whole and the grist is good. From what I have read about the Germans use of the mill it is a top quality unit so time will tell. When I get back to brewing in the new year I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Mardoo (19/12/16)

Sweet. Yes, everything I've heard is very positive.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/12/16)

JoB I am in the market for a new mill, did that price you paid exclude the sales tax?


----------



## HBHB (19/12/16)

Jack of all biers said:


> Yeah, with the crank handle, the weight comes in at 5.6 Kg. Good that I pack light!
> 
> It cost me €189 for the mill, €15.50 for the crank handle and €6 for delivery. As I was too impatient to wait until I got here, I ordered and paid for it in Australia via Paypal, which converted to about $310 AUD (and then the bank slugged me another few $ for a foreign transaction fee, so we'll call it $320). Had I waited until I got here to order it and pay for it with Money I transferred here at a better rate I could have got it for $303 AUD. Given the next mill version down (same unit but without the ball bearing bearings) without the crank handle costs $399 AUD plus $45.50 shipping from Braufox in WA to SA, I reckon I've done well enough. Hopefully the husks stay whole and the grist is good. From what I have read about the Germans use of the mill it is a top quality unit so time will tell. When I get back to brewing in the new year I'll keep you posted.


So in other words, the Australian distributor after paying freight, import duties, customs clearance and GST is likely to have made a whopping vegemite sandwich with no butter on home made bread out of a sale.


----------



## Batz (19/12/16)

HBHB said:


> So in other words, the Australian distributor after paying freight, import duties, customs clearance and GST is likely to have made a whopping vegemite sandwich with no butter on home made bread out of a sale.


Monday Martin?


----------



## n87 (19/12/16)

Thanks, Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jack of all biers (19/12/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> JoB I am in the market for a new mill, did that price you paid exclude the sales tax?


No, the price I paid included the GST equivalent in German tax (mehrwertsteur I think it's called) which is 19% (more than the 10% we pay). I have not and will not get that tax back. (If by some miracle I do, then it will be 19% less than the price I quoted above)



HBHB said:


> So in other words, the Australian distributor after paying freight, import duties, customs clearance and GST is likely to have made a whopping vegemite sandwich with no butter on home made bread out of a sale.


Given I paid the retail price, a higher tax than aussie GST and a higher price for a more expensive model mill, I can't feel too sorry for the Aussie retailer. The model Braufox retail is sold in Germany for €166 retail (current exchange-$239 AUD retail, which includes the 19% tax ($194 without tax RETAIL PRICE) and is sold in Aussie for $399. This is not the model I bought which cost €189 retail. 

I reckon even with import duties, freight, GST etc they are still making enough profit to afford two or more vegemite sandwiches. Now it so happens that I was coming to Germany anyway, but if you factor in the price of the flight then I have paid well above and beyond and doubt my little purchase is a danger to the Aussie Distributor.



n87 said:


> Thanks, Let us know how it goes.


Will do, but it probably wont be until late January.


----------



## n87 (19/12/16)

Jack of all biers said:


> No, the price I paid included the GST equivalent in German tax (mehrwertsteur I think it's called) which is 19% (more than the 10% we pay). I have not and will not get that tax back. (If by some miracle I do, then it will be 19% less than the price I quoted above)


Have a look into this, usually you can claim the tax back at the airport.
There is no doubt some paperwork and hoop jumping involved, so you need to work out if it will be worth it.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (19/12/16)

HBHB said:


> So in other words, the Australian distributor after paying freight, import duties, customs clearance and GST is likely to have made a whopping vegemite sandwich with no butter on home made bread out of a sale.


Agreed, but note that the import duty (assuming 8438.40.00 applies) is 5%.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/12/16)

Jack of all biers said:


> No, the price I paid included the GST equivalent in German tax (mehrwertsteur I think it's called) which is 19% (more than the 10% we pay). I have not and will not get that tax back. (If by some miracle I do, then it will be 19% less than the price I quoted above)
> 
> 
> Given I paid the retail price, a higher tax than aussie GST and a higher price for a more expensive model mill, I can't feel too sorry for the Aussie retailer. The model Braufox retail is sold in Germany for €166 retail (current exchange-$239 AUD retail, which includes the 19% tax ($194 without tax RETAIL PRICE) and is sold in Aussie for $399. This is not the model I bought which cost €189 retail.
> ...


You can claim the tax back, and remember the Australian distributor will be paying whole sale price, assuming he is making 100% profit you haven't taken a lot of bread out of his mouth.


----------



## Jack of all biers (19/12/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> JoB I am in the market for a new mill, did that price you paid exclude the sales tax?


If you are interested there is also this mill, which is relatively newly released and has 60mm mill rollers, but at a much lower cost €119 (apprx. $171 retail including tax or $139 without the 19% tax.) It has plastic housing and the rollers are narrower than the Kompact models, but the gap is fixed so it is not adjustable.



EDIT - see here for some more (if you can translate from German) from a German Forum. The maker chimes in about the quality and robustness of the plastic housing and there are pictures of the grist the Student model produces.




n87 said:


> Have a look into this, usually you can claim the tax back at the airport.
> There is no doubt some paperwork and hoop jumping involved, so you need to work out if it will be worth it.





wide eyed and legless said:


> You can claim the tax back, and remember the Australian distributor will be paying whole sale price, assuming he is making 100% profit you haven't taken a lot of bread out of his mouth.


Thanks guys. I wasn't sure it was possible as I ordered and paid for it back in late October, but after your advice I looked it up and I have 3 months to claim it. There is some German burocracy involved, but I'll give it a try. If I get the taxes back then you may have saved me a further $50 or so.


----------



## n87 (19/12/16)

Jack of all biers said:


> Thanks guys. I wasn't sure it was possible as I ordered and paid for it back in late October, but after your advice I looked it up and I have 3 months to claim it. There is some German burocracy involved, but I'll give it a try. If I get the taxes back then you may have saved me a further $50 or so.


Buy me a beer if we ever meet, and we'll call it even


----------



## Jack of all biers (19/12/16)

n87 said:


> Buy me a beer if we ever meet, and we'll call it even


Let me know when you're next in Adelaide and it's done.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/12/16)

OK been in touch with a retailer in Germany, have been quoted 75.2 Euro for delivery which is reasonable (I paid 80 for my Braumeister) the prices quoted are Kompact 166.79 Euro, Komfort 189 Euro, and Student 119.99 Euro, they have also offered to take off 2% to cover the bank fees but did not make it clear about the VAT so to confirm the removal of the VAT I have sent another email.
Is the difference between the Kompact and the Komfort just the gearing?


----------



## Mardoo (22/12/16)

Jack of all biers said:


> It has plastic housing and the rollers are narrower than the Kompact models, but the gap is fixed so it is not adjustable.


So the Kompakt and Komfort have an adjustable gap?


----------



## Jack of all biers (23/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> So the Kompakt and Komfort have an adjustable gap?


Yep (see below). The Kompakt and Kompakt Komfort are the same except the Komfort has ball bearing bearings, otherwise essentially the same.



Jack of all biers said:


> infinitely adjustable 0 to approx. 2 mm by eccentrics





Jack of all biers said:


> 4.JPG


In the above photo you can see the allen key screws on the side that adjust the roller gap distance for the Kompakt Komfort model (the passive roller moves). On the Kompakt model the adjustable allen key screws are on the other side (the active roller moves).

EDIT - photo from above pasted as below.



2nd EDIT - sorry Legless missed your post the first time, but I think I essentially answered it above anyway.



wide eyed and legless said:


> OK been in touch with a retailer in Germany, have been quoted 75.2 Euro for delivery which is reasonable (I paid 80 for my Braumeister) the prices quoted are Kompact 166.79 Euro, Komfort 189 Euro, and Student 119.99 Euro, they have also offered to take off 2% to cover the bank fees but did not make it clear about the VAT so to confirm the removal of the VAT I have sent another email.
> Is the difference between the Kompact and the Komfort just the gearing?





Jack of all biers said:


> Ok, I found out the real difference between the Kompakt and the Kompakt Komfort. http://hobbybrauer.de/modules.php?name=eBoard&file=viewthread&tid=22774 I was wondering why when the difference in price was 23 Euros the only difference described was in the name.
> 
> Essentially the Komfort had proper bearings added to assist in reducing the roll resistance of the mill rollers (especially for the passive roller). Apparently with less roll resistance it reduces potential tearing of the husks when milling.


The Kompakt model has slide bearings (excuse the terminology, but this is from Google translate as my German gets hazy when it comes to technical words. Essentially metal on metal, like the mash master mills I believe)

3rd EDIT - this passage is direct from the above linked German Forum from the manufacturer. I'd translate it fully, but I'm on holidays. Essentially he says the ball bearing bearings (Komfort) allow a nearly frictionless Motion which allows a lighter and easier movement (starting of) of the passive roller. He says both the slide bearings and ball bearings are extremely robustly built and reliable. The ball bearing model (Komfort) is noise free (I can confirm this). He says from functionality they are the same and that People in the trade (Boiler makers etc) would enjoy the ball bearing model (Komfort) model over the slide bearing model (Kompakt) as technically they might screw their nose up at the slide bearings. He comments that both bearing Systems are over dimensioned (over engineered) the difference in the bearings shouldn't make a difference in the wear on them (or the mill rollers) and if the slide bearings did wear out they are easily replaced, IF they ever did wear out. He ends with the comment that he has made a couple of thousand of the slide bearing models (Kompakt) and that not one has worn out (no one has sent one back or ordered new bearings I think he means)

_"Sinn der Wälzlager ist ein fast reibungsfreier Lauf, weniger um Leistung zu sparen, mehr um ein leichtes Anlaufen der passiven Walze zu gewährleisten. Die Reibung bei beiden Systemen ist zu vernachlässigen gegenüber dem Energiebedarf zum Schroten.
Zudem gelingt es die Walzen mit der Konstruktion fast vollkommen spielfrei zu lagern, auch axial.
Die Walzen laufen geräuschfrei.
Von der Funktion ist es fast identisch, nur halt hochwertiger. Maschinenbauer werden ihre Freude daran haben, die, die über die eher rustikalen Gleitlager die Nase rümpfen. Es gibt immer solche und solche. Die haben nun die Wahl.
Beide Lagersysteme sind extrem überdimensioniert, Verschleiß sollte keine Rolle spielen. Und selbst wenn: man kann sie austauschen, falls es mal nötig sein sollte. Von den Gleitlagern wurden inzwischen ein paar Tausende verbaut und noch keins war wirklich verschlissen."_

4th EDIT - Go here for the English Version of the Manual/instructions for the Kompakt models (same instructions I got with the Komfort model) to see how the gap adjustment can be made (you'll also see how the allen set screws are on the other side of the mill).


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/12/16)

I think the 'slide bearings' is referring to sealed bearings.

The retailer has verified 19% VAT is taken off, so to order the Komfort the price comes in at approximately $333 delivered a saving of $111 from the Australian supplier.


----------



## n87 (23/12/16)

Slide bearings would more likely be bushes.


----------



## Jack of all biers (23/12/16)

Yes, BUSHES! I knew as soon as I would see the correct term it would come to me. Now if only I could edit my post above so it made more sense. Oh well, people will have to read the whole thread to understand what I mean.

Sealed bearings would be the ball bearing type or? These are only in the Komfort model.


----------



## n87 (23/12/16)

Sealed bearings are a type of bearing, be it ball, roller etc. That are sealed. 
Generally ball bearings are sealed and roller aren't...


----------



## Jack of all biers (27/2/17)

Okay. As promised, my first use of the Mattmill Kompakt Komfort model was today and here is the post to report on it's effectiveness etc, etc...

Firstly, I installed the hand crank, which was simple enough. I initially thought the metal-work-milling of the hole for the funnel was a little rough, but when I tested a soft drink bottle as the hopper (as suggested by Mattmill), it had to be screwed in, not pushed in. This is a fantastic thing as it can't just tip over and fall out as it screws in and out. The seal is perfect and little, to no dust escapes also. The opening has been made this way on purpose in an engineering for use kind of way (it's the little things that make things extraordinary isn't it). Now I have to make up a better set up for the funnel/hopper to accommodate large amounts of grain, but given this was the first time using the mill, I can say it was a stunning success.

I did not adjust anything that was set on the mill (roller gap etc) and just clamped it to a desk.



Then screwed in a cut up a 2L soft drink bottle to act as hopper



"hopper" filled with Vienna (Weyermann)



And the crank handle was turned. It was an easy thing to do and no sweat was broken. Because I had not sorted out a decent sized hopper, I was turning the mill at the same time as filling the hopper, but 10 Kg was done in 15 mins, even with my farting about.





10Kg of Vienna as milled



And whilst this is my first mill, I don't think the grist can be complained about as there was a good balance of flour and larger pieces of grain and the husks seems to be mostly intact. This was all done at the original mill gap factory setting.




As for the results.

I obtained an 84% efficiency from this grist, so it must have done an okay job. I will see if I adjust the mill gap in the future.

Overall, my rating is somewhat subjective, as I have only ever had HB store crushed grain, but this mill seems to at least equal their crush, and I haven't played with it yet. The dust was kept to a minimum as it is all enclosed, so sends everything down into the bucket. It was smooth to turn the mills by hand and quiet (bearings I mean). Time will tell, but so far so good. If I was to give a rating it would be 5 stars (but remember it is a subjective rating).


----------



## Jack of all biers (18/5/17)

A minor update, as I milled Rye for the first time with this mill and tried (unsuccessfully) to use it with a drill (18 volt battery powered drill that just didn't have the torque required). So hand crank used again. 

The update is because of milling the Rye, I adjusted the mill roller gap for the first time. It was so easy and straight forward. Loosen the allen key screws on the end, roll the passive roller forward or backward using the outer adjusters and adjust to ensure the roller gap was even with a feeler gauge before re-tightening the allen screws. I adjusted out to 1.5 mm for the first pass of the rye and back to 1.1mm for the second. Whilst the Rye was difficult to mill, which I understand is normal for Rye, the mill turned it into fine grist. I also left it at 1.1mm (factory setting 1.2mm) for the malted barley and the mash efficiency was 94% and no issues with sparging at all (20% Rye with some rice hulls to assist). Whilst the mill can't necessarily be thanked for all of that efficiency improvement, it sure didn't hurt to decrease that gap and it was so easy.


----------



## Mardoo (18/5/17)

Thanks for keeping up with these updates mate!


----------



## Jack of all biers (20/5/17)

. Now that's a German grain mill. Most won't understand a word, but for those that understand German, this Master Brewer from Berlin's Braeuhaus in Spandau explains everything very nicely. For those that don't, it is a nice set up. A two roller mill and he's milling for a Bock with Pils, Vienna, Munich, Abbey malt, Caraaroma and one of the Carafa's (some mentioned in this video and the rest mentioned in Vid 3). 

Youtube video parts  &  are also worth a look for the rest of the brewery setup (open rectangular fermentation vats in the middle of the pub! Awesome. Video 3 at 10min15sec). 

EDIT stop watching this video at about 9 minutes unless you want to watch the owner harp on about the accommodation/restaurant etc.


----------



## Mardoo (20/5/17)

Any chance you can fix those URL's? I'd like watch at least the first one. Or is it OE???


----------



## Jack of all biers (20/5/17)

All 3 work for me??? :huh:


----------



## Mardoo (20/5/17)

Odd…I can't even copy them from the text version of your post. Ca c'est la.


----------



## Jack of all biers (21/5/17)

Vid 1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uezh7ElpHI
Vid 2 (Grain mill vid) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpKoK3HWbbc&feature=youtu.be
Vid 3 (Fermentation Vats) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_BNRD_KrYs

If those links don't work then search in Youtube under "Sehenswert Braeuhaus in Spandau" and those videos will be the top 3.

EDIT - why is it that the first two come up embedded and the last one (same copy and paste actions taken) comes up as a link?


----------



## TwoCrows (21/5/17)

sehr informativ! danke﻿


----------



## Mardoo (21/5/17)

Thanks!


----------



## Jack of all biers (21/5/17)

TwoCrows said:


> sehr informativ! danke﻿


Bitte sehr!



Mardoo said:


> Thanks!


No worries.


----------



## Jack of all biers (31/12/17)

Okay, so I finally got around to making a hopper for the Mattmill (finishing really, as it has been a side project for sometime now). It's made from all scrap recycled wood, the box that held a solar battery my parents bought). So here it is. The first stage was the platform the mill is attached to. This has been done for sometime now, with the idea that I can use it with the handcrank, but later if I get old and lazy I can add a drill or mill motor by just turning it around to face the other way. It has been shaped on the bottom to fit over a large bucket I have that holds over 10kg of crushed grain. Being a snug fit on the bucket, there is no dust that escapes.



I wanted to add a hopper as the 2 L soft drink bottle is good and all, but a pain to keep filling it up when about 10kg is the regular grain bill. So here it is.


The frame is designed to slot snugly onto the platform below it and not move. The same with the hopper, which is attached to the horizontal frame, which slots out. As the whole thing is solid wood (the hopper is 12mm ply) I made it so it would come apart in segments for ease of moving and storing it. It won't wobble or fall apart when it is being used though (well I have to test run it yet).


The hopper has a volume of 34 L and adding the piping and soft drink bottle would increase this by 2L or so. That should hold 10kg grain easy enough. If not, it is still a damn sight better than the soft drink bottle alone that I've been living with the last 10 months.



Top and bottom of the frame have indented joints that are the 1cm L shape that can be seen here. It is these that hold the upper 'hopper frame' and the lower platform from moving about but allow me to lift them out when done.



The PVC piping is 1x rectangular downpipe to 90mm pipe adator, 2 x 45 degree Male-female bends and some 90mm pipe in between. It is here that I made my mistake and cut that piece too short. Another 50 mm will bring it into line with the soft drink bottle below. It fits at the moment, but as you can see, it pulls the bottle out of shape. I will remedy this when I get some more pipe.

All and all the cost was my time and about $6 for the PVC stormwater fittings. The rest was scrap wood, some metal strapping I already had bent into shape and 'No nails' & screws that I already had.

I plan to build a stand for it so that the bucket sits at the right height for turning the crank handle. This too will be made from some of the battery box (there was a lot of good timber in that box)


----------



## Matthias HOSSFELD (12/1/18)

Hi there downunder!
This is Matthias, (the "Matt" from "MattMill"). I am new in this forum.
I am the inventor, developer and manufacturer of the MattMill's products and I am "delighted" to see my babies here again.


----------

